

End-to-End CoffeeScript (slides from RailsConf) - TrevorBurnham
http://www.slideshare.net/TrevorBurnham/end-toend-coffeescript/

======
TrevorBurnham
Slides from a talk I gave at RailsConf 2011 yesterday morning.

A major theme of the conference was rediscovering JavaScript (in part by using
tools like CoffeeScript that make the language more palatable to Rubyists). I
wanted to talk about what may be the next stage of that: Running the same code
on both the front end (in the browser) and the back end. I gave an example of
using this technique for form validations, which is great when there's complex
validation logic that you don't want to write twice in two different
languages.

The example project can be found at
<https://github.com/TrevorBurnham/EndToEnd>

